# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لعبة :ماهي الفائدة من ؟؟؟

## معاذ ملحم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم 

ما شاء الله كان تفاعلكم في لعبة دول وعواصم كبير 
ولهذا حبيت أشاركم لعبة أخرى 
وهذه اللعبة بعنوان 
مالفائدة من ؟؟؟؟
يعني أنا أعطيكم اسم لشيء معين والمشارك الذي بعدى يقول ما هي الفائدة منه ..وبعدين هو أيضا يضع اسم لشيء آخر يريد الفائدة منه وهكذاااااا

أتنمى أنكم فهمتوا اللعبة ....
الان انا أبداء اللعبه ب السؤال : 


مالفائدة من ؟؟؟؟
الكتاب

----------


## mylife079

للقراءة والمطالعة وأخذ المعلومة

ما الفائدة من المنتديات ؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

النقاش و عرض افكاري و مبادلتها مع الاخرين

ما الفائدة من الانترنت؟؟؟

----------


## جسر الحياة

*نستفيد من الانترنت كلــــــــــــ شيء*

----------


## محمد العزام

> *نستفيد من الانترنت كلــــــــــــ شيء*


طيب وين سؤالك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *نستفيد من الانترنت كلــــــــــــ شيء*


مشكور يا سكوربيو 

بس وين سؤالك يا صديقي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شو فايده المنتديات؟

----------


## محمد العزام

> شو فايده المنتديات؟


بس هالسؤال انسال قبل هيك وبلاش نصير نغش من بعض

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شباب انا بدي اختصر عليكم  و انا بدي اطرح سؤال الا  وهو : 


ما الفائده من الصداقه

----------


## جسر الحياة

> طيب وين سؤالك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





> مشكور يا سكوربيو 
> 
> بس وين سؤالك يا صديقي



*سوري يا شباب انسيت احط السؤال
بس مو مشكله سؤال معاذ حلـــو  ... " الصداقه "*  :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما جاوبتوا على سؤالي  :

ما الفائده من الصداقه

----------


## saousana

> ما جاوبتوا على سؤالي  :
> 
> ما الفائده من الصداقه


سؤال كبير كثير وعام 
وممكن اقعد اتفلسف في جوابه سنة 
او اعمل موضوع عدد صفحاته اكبر من عدد صفحات الدردشة 
كلنا بنعرف انا حياتنا بدون اصدقائنا 
او العلاقات الاجتماعية اللي بنعملها ما الها معنى 
لذلك يا معاذ الجواب واضح للجميع وممكن كل واحد يصيغها بطريقته 

ما الفائدة من المواد الحرة اللي بناخدها في الجامعة  :Bl (14):

----------


## diyaomari

> سؤال كبير كثير وعام 
> وممكن اقعد اتفلسف في جوابه سنة 
> او اعمل موضوع عدد صفحاته اكبر من عدد صفحات الدردشة 
> كلنا بنعرف انا حياتنا بدون اصدقائنا 
> او العلاقات الاجتماعية اللي بنعملها ما الها معنى 
> لذلك يا معاذ الجواب واضح للجميع وممكن كل واحد يصيغها بطريقته 
> 
> ما الفائدة من المواد الحرة اللي بناخدها في الجامعة


بتكتسبي ثقافة ست سوسن

ما الفائدة من تحدي الدكاترة للطلاب؟

----------


## saousana

> بتكتسبي ثقافة ست سوسن
> 
> ما الفائدة من تحدي الدكاترة للطلاب؟


دخليك على هاي الثقافة .. انا بطلع من المادة متل ما ربنا خلقني 
كلام نظري ومش مفهوم ودراستنا الها بس مشان العلامة 

التحدي مش شرط يكون اله فائدة ... انا بتعبرها عرض عضلات قدام الطلاب 
والغالب ضحيتها طالب شاطر وجريء شوي 
ولا عمره دكتور اعترف بهزيمته باي تحدي مع طالب قدام الطلاب 
حتى لو كان الخطأ واضح 
انا بالنسبة الي مستحيل ادخل تحدي متأكدة اني رح اخسره 

شو الفايدة من العناد ؟؟

----------


## diyaomari

> دخليك على هاي الثقافة .. انا بطلع من المادة متل ما ربنا خلقني 
> كلام نظري ومش مفهوم ودراستنا الها بس مشان العلامة 
> 
> التحدي مش شرط يكون اله فائدة ... انا بتعبرها عرض عضلات قدام الطلاب 
> والغالب ضحيتها طالب شاطر وجريء شوي 
> ولا عمره دكتور اعترف بهزيمته باي تحدي مع طالب قدام الطلاب 
> حتى لو كان الخطأ واضح 
> انا بالنسبة الي مستحيل ادخل تحدي متأكدة اني رح اخسره 
> 
> شو الفايدة من العناد ؟؟


تدافع عن رايك ولو كان غلط على قولة انو كلمتو وحدة وما بغيرها :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 

شو الفايدة من المجانين؟

----------


## saousana

> تدافع عن رايك ولو كان غلط على قولة انو كلمتو وحدة وما بغيرها 
> 
> شو الفايدة من المجانين؟


يحسسونا بمساوئ انه الواحد يكون عاقل 

شو الفايدة من التصنع ؟

----------


## diyaomari

> يحسسونا بمساوئ انه الواحد يكون عاقل 
> 
> شو الفايدة من التصنع ؟


بصراحة ما في اي فايدة نهائيا من التصنع

ما الفائدة من المجاملة مع انك غير راضي عن الشيء؟

----------


## saousana

> بصراحة ما في اي فايدة نهائيا من التصنع
> 
> ما الفائدة من المجاملة مع انك غير راضي عن الشيء؟


احيانا الواحد صحيح ما بيكون راضي عن الشيء 
بس مش دايما بيقدر يحكي الصحيح المطلق للناس اللي بعزهم 
في اوقات احسنلك تكتم .. او تحتفظ برأيك لنفسك لانه ممكن يأذيهم اكتر ما يفيدهم 

شو الفايدة من الكذب ؟

----------


## آلجوري

> بصراحة ما في اي فايدة نهائيا من التصنع
> 
> ما الفائدة من المجاملة مع انك غير راضي عن الشيء؟


*في ناس بتعتبرها راحة إلها من وجع راس ممكن يجيها من الطرف الأخر لو حكتلو الحقيقة ...

بس انا شخصيا مو مستعدة أجامل ...

شو الفايدة من وجودي انا على هالدنيا ...*

----------


## diyaomari

الفايدة من الكذب بيني وبينك بتفيدفي  بعض الاوقات
في اصلاح مشاكل يعني

اما سؤالك يا ايات فهو سؤال مش انا الي بقدر اجاوب عليه
انما هو انتي يا ايات الي بتقدري تجاوبي على سؤالك ....

ما الفائدة من الشعر؟

----------


## آلجوري

> الفايدة من الكذب بيني وبينك بتفيدفي  بعض الاوقات
> في اصلاح مشاكل يعني
> 
> اما سؤالك يا ايات فهو سؤال مش انا الي بقدر اجاوب عليه
> انما هو انتي يا ايات الي بتقدري تجاوبي على سؤالك ....
> 
> ما الفائدة من الشعر؟


*بجاوب ... أنا شايف ما في أي فايدة ... عالة على المجتمع وبس ... وعدم وجودي هو الفايدة

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين على المرور 

و جواب سؤالك اخ ضياء انه ما الفائده من الشعر فأنا اعتقد انه للزينه و يعطي منظر رائع للإنسان 

طيب ما الفائده من الابتسام و الضحك

----------


## saousana

شو الفايدة من انه تكون المسافة بين الطبية والهندسية 
واللي بدها باص وطلعت روح حتى نوصل 
مين الغبي اللي عمل هاد التصميم 
ومين الغبي اللي حط المكتبة بالنص 
3/4 تعب الجامعة من مشواير الباصات روحة رجعة طول اليوم  :Bl (14):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شو الفايده من الحب؟
بتوقع فوائده كثيره!!

----------


## العقيد

يعني وجع راس مش اكثر 


شو فائده الزواج

----------


## محمد العزام

يعني مثل ما بيحكو سترة للبنت وللرجل اكمال نص الدين 

شو الفائدة من الفضائيات

----------


## العقيد

تضيع وقت 

شو فايده من  الحكي مع البنات في جامعه

----------


## محمد العزام

يعني منو تعارف ومنو حب ومنو للتخويث 

شو الفايدة من الجامعة نفسها (بهالايام )

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله يا محمد ما رح يقد يجاوب على سؤالك غير طلاب السنه 3 و فما فوق 

طيب شو الفايده من الدخان

----------


## محمد العزام

بيحرق حالو عشاني

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> بيحرق حالو عشاني


ممكن توضح  انا مو فاهم عليك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طيب ما الفائده من البلوتوث

----------

